# Vajk's Basic Bean Soup



## Vajk (Jun 14, 2009)

Vajk’s Basic Bean Soup

This is especially good in ‘survival’ situations, or just when you have extra beans lying around.

It’s healthy, nutritious, and filling. Add some homemade bread to the mix, and you’ve got a very good meal.

I’m going to list the basic recipe, and you can adjust it however you like.

1lb bag of dried legumes. (Any kind will do. Beans, blackeyed peas, whatever)
1 teaspoon garlic powder (real garlic powder is preferable)
1 teaspoon salt or salt to taste

If beans are dried, they will need to be rehydrated. Get a mixing bowl or pan and put the legumes in it and fill the water about 2 inches above the legumes. Let sit to rehydrate overnight.

Drain and rinse the legumes.

Put the legumes in a stock or soup pan and fill the water about 2 or 3 inches above the legumes (depending upon how much ‘soup’ you want to make).

Add the salt and the garlic powder. (Real garlic is good too, if you have some, mince and add.)

Bring contents to a roiling boil.

Stir frequently to make sure it does not overflow and foam.

Once it is boiling for a few minutes, reduce heat to about 4 on a scale of 10 (adjust to your stove equivalent) for 40% max heat.

Cook for approximately 1 hour, or however long it takes for your particular beans to be tender.

Enjoy your soup! 

The variations on a theme with this soup are infinite.

Adjust it to whatever you have on hand.

If you have carrots and onions, and fresh garlic, throw them in.

If you have potatoes, or turnips, throw them in.

Got extra potherbs lying around from foraging? Throw them in.

Got any kind of meat (even squirrel or small bird), or any kind of fish available? Cut it up in small pieces, and…THROW IT IN! 

Same with turkey, chicken, pork, or beef bones. Anything extra adds flavor and nutrients.

Now you’ve just learned how to make a basic, tasty, and nutritious soup that may save your life one day. 

This can also be done over a campfire, with a reduction in heat achieved by letting the fire die down a bit, or by elevating the pan over a grill or grate above the fire.


----------

